# Need help to understand the video mode on my OMD EM5



## stened91 (Aug 11, 2012)

On the camera meny it says mov 1920x1080 fine, normal and then the same in 1280x720 and then motion jpeg in 1280x720 and 640x480.. what does this mean? and what fps are they in? i cant find any info anywhere :/ i heard that it was suppose to shoot full hd in 60fps. and what is option is best for movie 1,2 or 3?


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 11, 2012)

The first link on Google might be of use to you: Olympus OM-D E-M5 Camera Video - Review


----------

